# Free online exegetical teaching?



## FedByRavens (May 20, 2012)

Recently I've decided to press deeper into study, and I'm fairly new to reformed theology. Are there good any online audio resources that are more like lectures than sermons? I've been using Grace to You for a while and It's been very helpful, but I'd like to hear several reformed perspectives rather that just sticking to one teacher.


----------



## JohnGill (May 20, 2012)

Reformed Theological Seminary offers free lectures from their classes on iTunes.

TNARS.net has free resources for their classes.


----------



## FedByRavens (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Chris. I've been kind of tinkering around with TNARS.net lately, but haven't thought about it in a while. Thanks for reminding me.

I just found Solid Food Media, it looks pretty good too.


----------



## JohnGill (May 20, 2012)

I think Westminster also offers course for free on iTunes.

For apologetics, type in Greg Bahnsen Myth of Neutrality. Youtube has a copy of I think. I'm not sure if it's bootlegged or not, and if it is it is worth buying. The DVD comes with a study booklet which worked out well a few years ago.


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2012)

Here are links to seminary lectures from three reformed seminaries: Resources: Courses - The Gospel Coalition

Some other seminaries have online classes as well. For example, here are some resources from Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary, but not as many as the other schools: http://elgg.puritanseminary.org/?page_id=140
Also check this link: Monergism MP3

That link has audio resources sorted by topics, including lectures, presentations, and sermons about everything you could imagine, all from a reformed perspective.


----------



## Edward (May 20, 2012)

Third Millennium Classes, Lessons and Lectures


----------



## Pilgrim (May 20, 2012)

From a strict Reformed standpoint he really isn't any more Reformed (or confessional with regard to covenant theology) than MacArthur, but there are a ton of messages by the late S. Lewis Johnson posted online. That came to mind because most of them are more of the lecture style that you are looking for as many of them were given during mid-week Bible classes. He is more in-depth than MacArthur, (even sight reading the Greek occasionally!) speaks in a Charlestonian (SC) accent and is perhaps more humorous as well, for what it's worth. Monergism has a lot of them linked and that may not be the half of what is available. I suspect they probably linked the messages and series that were considered to be the most Reformed (or least objectionable) from their standpoint. 

I haven't looked in a while, maybe not in a couple of years, but as noted above, several seminaries have lectures and/or conferences posted online and freely available. A lot of them are in iTunes. I'm guessing Monergism has some or all of those linked too. I know that the Systematic Theology lectures of Dr. Douglas Kelly of RTS are available in iTunes.


----------



## FedByRavens (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the links guys. They look legit. They ought to keep me busy for a while.


----------

